# 3080Ti vs 3090



## harm9963 (Oct 27, 2020)

Now its on!


----------



## PerfectWave (Oct 27, 2020)

Maybe Jensen Huang is the new Jesus that can multiply  ampere gpu ...


----------



## kayjay010101 (Oct 27, 2020)

If a 3080 Ti launches before I even get my 3080 Strix that I ordered on launch day, I'll be pissed. I was expecting at least 6 months before the refresh arrived.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 27, 2020)

with 12GB GDDR6X this 3080 Ti can handily beat 3090 at the same 350W TGP, hopefully they uncap the GDDR6X to its full rated 21Gbps.
Sounds like 6900 XTX does scare Nvidia 



kayjay010101 said:


> If a 3080 Ti launches before I even get my 3080 Strix that I ordered on launch day, I'll be pissed. I was expecting at least 6 months before the refresh arrived.



I believe the 3080 would be the best card in term of price to performance for 4K gaming, or can you cancel your pre order ?


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 27, 2020)

OK, this piques my interest 

Can't wait for the "how future proof is 3080ti with 12gb vram" thread


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 27, 2020)

Sorta glad a decent 3080 model hasn't been available for me to purchase if this is true.


----------



## pavle (Oct 27, 2020)

Makes sense - whoever wants to get more VRAM (24 GB), not just a wider bus, will still have to buy GTX 3090.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Oct 27, 2020)

nguyen said:


> I believe the 3080 would be the best card in term of price to performance for 4K gaming, or can you cancel your pre order ?


I could, but considering the used market being how it is, I'd rather recieve it and then sell it off for what I paid for it, or less if the 3080 devalues when the 3080 Ti launches. Right now I'm stuck with a 1070, and while not a bad card, it does struggle with my 1440p panel. I'd rather get the 3080 and then sell it off. If I lose some money doing it that way.. eh, I don't really care too much. 

I already have sold my MSI 3080 X Trio for 13000 NOK (paid 9590 NOK) on the used market as I had a Strix on the way and I'd rather have that than the trio, so I've already made up what I'd lose if I sold at a bad time. And yes, I realize I'm bad for scalping, but I put out my ad at retail price and someone immediately started bidding at 11000 NOK, so it turned into an auction. I was willing to sell it at retail but the market dictated the price. And I'm not just going to turn down offers for more cash! 

Anyway, if I do end up losing a few thousand NOK in the process, I'm not too worried. I'm financially stable and have no other expenses other than the regular stuff and PC components at the moment, so I'm not strapped for cash.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 27, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Sorta glad a decent 3080 model hasn't been available for me to purchase if this is true.



i mean it probably will cost 400 more... so...  3090 is what 1500 stock fe?  so 700 3080... no way they will sell 3080 ti for only 999... 1099 seems more likely.  i'd still rather have 3080 personally.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 27, 2020)

I guess they realize that new AMD 6800XT is going to wipe the floor with the 3080 so here comes the savior 3080 TI


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 27, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> i mean it probably will cost 400 more... so...  3090 is what 1500 stock fe?  so 700 3080... no way they will sell 3080 ti for only 999... 1099 seems more likely.  i'd still rather have 3080 personally.




I think it depends on how competitive AMD actually is and also if the 6900XT or whatever they call it is actually faster or similar and what they price it at... AMD hasn't priced competing products all that differently from Nvidia.

The RX590 was overpriced as well as the Vega VII. With the 5700XT/5700 only being remembered as a good value due to $50 price cuts prior to launch because of the 2060/70 super launches.

Also it isn't the 1500$ price that an issue to me with the 3090 its the 10% ish you gain over a card that cost $800 less.  Although nvidia having 3 cards being 5% apart in performance doesn't make a lot of sense


----------



## Deniz_Sorkun (Oct 27, 2020)

For a gamer 3090 is unnecessarily expensive


----------



## ModEl4 (Oct 27, 2020)

It seems 90YV0FA1-M0NM00 (1935MHz OC clock) wasn't enough (oovthp) to combat AMD?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 28, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> If a 3080 Ti launches before I even get my 3080 Strix that I ordered on launch day, I'll be pissed. I was expecting at least 6 months before the refresh arrived.



Be happy you even got a 3080.



Zyll Goliath said:


> I guess they realize that new AMD 6800XT is going to wipe the floor with the 3080 so here comes the savior 3080 TI



Let's wait for reviews before making claims. I do wish AMD would release something worth buying. The last card they released that I wanted was the...oh wait...they haven't released anything in years that made me want to open my wallet. I'll gladly do it if they can bring something special to the table.


----------



## Greenfingerless (Oct 28, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I guess they realize that new AMD 6800XT is going to wipe the floor with the 3080 so here comes the savior 3080 TI


I need a complete rebuild,  will try AMD cpu & gpu. I wont be rewarding Nvidia for their monkey business.


----------

